
Successfully Challenging the Server Tax - prakash
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/09/03/SuccessfullyChallengingTheServerTax.aspx
======
bbgm
Related to the whole Backblaze discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=797995>

and the Sun Thumper followup

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=803136>

